# كيف نصلى بالاجبيه



## MIKEL MIK (17 يونيو 2010)

*كيف نصلى بالاجبيه 






+ لتكن لك أجبية خاصة بك فى مخدعك، لا يستعملها أحد غيرك، وأكتب على هوامشها بعض التفاسير والتأملات والملاحظات على المزامير والأناجيل، وذلك من ثمرة قراءتك وسمعك للعظات والتعاليم، مما يساعدك على الفهم والتأمل أثناء الصلاة. 

+ لتكن تلاوة الصلوات من الأجبية، حتى لو كنت قد حفظتها عن ظهر قلب، لأن ذلك يجعلك تستخدم عدة حواس فى الصلاة، مما يجمع العقل ويمنع تشتيت الفكر، فالعينان تنظران فى المكتوب، واللسان ينطق، والإذنان تسمعان، والعقل يفكر فى المعانى ويتأمل فيها، وهكذا تطبق اختبار معلمنا بولس الرسول فى الصلاة حينما يقول: "أصلى بالروح وأصلى بالذهن أيضاً. أرتل بالروح وأرتل بالذهن أيضاً" (1كو 15:14). 

+ أتل صلواتك بصوت مسموع، حتى تمنع عن نفسك السرحان وتشتيت الفكر، فالرب يسوع حينما قال: "متى صليت فادخل إلى مخدعك واغلق بابك وصل إلى أبيك الذى فى الخفاء. فأبوك الذى يرى فى الخفاء يجازيك علانية" (مت 6:6) لم يكن يقصد أن نؤدى صلواتنا فى خفية تامة، عن أسماع الناس وأنظارهم، ونحاول إلا يسمع أو يرانا أحد حتى من أهلنا الذين يسكنون معنا فى المنزل، كمن يفعل جريمة أو شيئاً غير لائق، ولكنه كان يقصد عدم التظاهر بالصلاة وتأديتها بطريقة فيها رياء وافتخار. 

? يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول: "القلب يؤمن به للبر والفم يعترف به للخلاص" 
(رو 10:10) والاعتراف بالفم للرب بخلاصه وبركاته معناه النطق أمامه بكلمات الشكر والتسبيح والتمجيد على بركاته ونعمه الكثيرة، فيتقبل الرب منا هذا الشكر والتسبيح، مثل ذبائح ومسمنات، ينصح هوشع النبى شعبه قائلاً: "قولوا له (للرب) ارفع كل إثم واقبل حسناً فنقدم عجول شفاهنا" (هو 2:14) ويقول الرسول: "فلنقدم به فى كل حين لله ذبيحة التسبيح أى ثمر شفاه معترفة باسمه" (عب 15:13). 



+ تلاوة المزامير بالصوت المسموع، وبنوع من الترنم والتلحين شئ مهم ومطلوب، لأنه يريح النفس ويعزيها، 




+ من المهم جداً أن نتذكر عند بدء كل صلاة غرض الكنيسة من ترتيبها، فمثلاً صلاة الساعة السادسة رتبتها الكنيسة لتذكار صلب السيد المسيح، والساعة التاسعة لتذكار موته المحيى، 
6- اقرأ بعض التفاسير والتأملات الخاصة بالمزامير والأناجيل التى تصليها، حتى تفهم الآيات الغامضة والمواقف الخاصة، ). 

+ لا تسرع كثيراً فى تلاوة المزامير، فالسرعة تجعلك تتلعثم فى نطق بعض الكلمات والآيات، فتفقد الصلاة لذتها وروحانيتها، ". 

+ ارفع يديك قدر استطاعتك أثناء الصلاة كذلك عينيك، خصوصاً عند الآيات التى تذكر رفع اليدين أو العينين مثل: 



+ "باسمك أرفع يدى، فتشبع نفسى كما من شحم ودسم" (مز 4:62) صلاة باكر. 

"فى الليالى ارفعوا أيديكم إلى القدس وباركوا الرب" (مز 2:133) صلاة النوم. 

"ومع رفع عينيك ويديك إلى الله، ترفع قلبك وفكرك ووجدانك ومشاعرك وكل كيانك، فتعيش لحظات السماء على الأرض، وتغلب فى جهادك عماليق الشيطان المارد، 


+ كرر بعض العبارات التى تستريح لها نفسك وتناسب حالتك أثناء الصلاة، فبينما أنت تصلى المزمور أو الإنجيل أو القطعة أو التحليل، ووصلت إلى عبارة قوية ومناسبة لحالتك، وقتئذ كررها عدة مرات، وتفاعل معها ثم أكمل المزمور الذى تصليه، فهذا كفيل برفع العقل وتوليد الحرارة الروحية فى القلب والوجدان. 

+ ردد الإسم الحلو الذى لربنا يسوع المسيح أثناء صلاة المزامير، فكلما قابلتك فى المزمور كلمة "الرب أو يارب" انطق بعدها اسم "يسوع المسيح" مثل : 



+"يارب (يسوع المسيح) لماذا كثر الذين يحزنوننى" (مز 3). 

+ "أنصت يارب (يسوع المسيح) لكلماتى، واسمع صراخى" (مز 5). 

+ "يارب (يسوع المسيح) لا تبكتنى بغضبك، ولا تؤدبنى بسخطك" (مز 6). 

+ "أيها الرب ربنا (يسوع المسيح)، ما أعجب اسمك فى الأرض كلها" (مز 8). 

+ "خلصنى يارب (يسوع المسيح) فإن البار قد فنى" (مز 11). 

+ "احفظنى يارب (يسوع المسيح) فإنى عليك توكلت. قلت للرب (يسوع 

- وقال آخر : "داوم على ذكر الاسم القدوس اسم ربنا يسوع المسيح، فهذه 
هى الجوهرة الثمينة، التى باع التاجر الحكيم كل أهوية قلبه واشتراها، " . 



+ يا ليتك عندما يأتى ذكر التمجيد لله (الذكصا) أو ذكر السجود لله، والتقديس لاسمه المبارك العظيم، فى المزامير أو الأناجيل أو القطع أو التحاليل ترشم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب، وتسجد إلى الأرض ثم تقوم لتكمل مزمورك، أو على الأقل تنحنى مع رشم ذاتك بعلامة الصليب، فكثرة السجود فى الصلاة تعطى النفس انسحاقاً وحرارة. 

+ اقرع صدرك بانسحاق عند ذكر الخطية وتقديم التوبة وطلب الرحمة مثل: "ارحمنى 
يا الله كعظيم رحمتك... 13- إذا استطعت أن تصلى كل ساعة من سواعى الأجبية منفردة وفى وقتها المعين فحسناً تفعل، لكى تتذكر المناسبة التى تريد الكنيسة أن تجعلك تعيش فيها، كمناسبة الصلب أو القيامة أو المجىء الثانى أو غير ذلك. 



وإذا لم تستطع تنفيذ ذلك لمشغولياتك، فيمكنك أن تصلى كل مجموعة من السواعى مع بعضها، فمثلاً فى الصباح الباكر تستطيع أن تصلى صلاة باكر والثالثة والسادسة، وبعد رجوعك من العمل وقبل الأكل تصلى التاسعة، وفى المساء تصلى الغروب والنوم معاً، وقبل أن تنام صلاة نصف الليل. وهكذا تكون قد اكملت صلوات السواعى السبع بالأجبية. 




+ يحسن أن تصلى صلوات كل ساعة كاملة كما هى، ولكن إن أشار عليك أب اعترافك ببعض التعديلات الملائمة لظروفك الروحية والجسدية وظروف العمل والصحة، كأن يشير عليك بتلاوة عدد مزامير أقل من الموجود فى كل ساعة، فليكن لك ذلك على شرط أن تتدرج، حتى تصل إلى العدد الكامل لمزامير كل ساعة، عندما تتيح لك ظروفك وحالتك ذلك. 

+ لا تنسى الصلاة الارتجالية فى نهاية الصلاة بالمزامير، فصلاة المزامير هى التمهيد وإعداد النفس للدخول فى الصلاة الارتجالية، التى تقدم بها بكلماتك الخاصة أشواقك وشكرك وتسبيحك، وتعرض أمام الله متاعبك وآلامك وآمالك وتبثه شكواك، فتجد منه آذاناً صاغية وقبولاً واستجابة. 



تصلى صلواتك الارتجالية بأسلوبك الخاص، ولكن على نمط صلوات الأجبية، بما فيها من عناصر الشكر والتوبة والتسبيح وطلب الرحمة والمعونة، وبالجملة أطلب كل ما هو صالح وموافق لمشيئة الله، ولا يتعارض مع وصيته المقدسة. 

ويقول معلمنا يوحنا الرسول: "وهذه هى الثقة التى لنا عنده أنه إن طلبنا شيئاً حسب مشيئته يسمع لنا" (1يو 14:5). كما يقول أيضاً: "مهما سألنا ننال منه لأننا نحفظ وصاياه ونعمل الأعمال المرضية أمامه" (1يو 22:3). 



بعد انتهاء الصلاة - ان كان لديك وقت - اجلس فترة قصيرة صامتاً، أولاً لكى تستريح جسدياً من عناء الصلاة والجهد الذى بذلته فيها، وثانياً لكى تتشبع وتتشرب بروح الصلاة، . 



ليعطينا الرب أن نقدم له صلوات وروحانية مقبولة، يتنسم منها رائحة الرضا (تك 21:8) ويتلذذ بها حسب قوله: "لذاتى مع بنى آدم" (أم 31:8). 
​*


----------



## geegoo (17 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع أكثر من رائع و مفيد جدا ...*
*أشكرك و ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك خدمتك ....*
​


----------



## عادل نسيم (17 يونيو 2010)

_ شكراً مايكل 
علي توضيحاتك الجميلة في إستخدام الأجبية أثناء الصلاة 
الرب يباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام
_


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2010)

*نصائح جميله لموضوع مهم ورااائع


شكرا جدا الرب معااكم​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

geegoo قال:


> *موضوع أكثر من رائع و مفيد جدا ...*
> *أشكرك و ربنا يسوع المسيح يبارك خدمتك ....*
> ​




*شكرا geegoo علي مرورك الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

عادل نسيم قال:


> _ شكراً مايكل
> علي توضيحاتك الجميلة في إستخدام الأجبية أثناء الصلاة
> الرب يباركك ويحفظك لنا علي الدوام
> _




*
الشكر ليك ع مرورك الجميل


نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يونيو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *نصائح جميله لموضوع مهم ورااائع
> 
> 
> شكرا جدا الرب معااكم​*




*
شكرا استاذ النهيسي ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا يا مايكل 
شكرا كتير ليك 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا كوكو ع مرورك


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2010)

طريفة جميلة نجعل القلب حاضر لايغيب عن الرب ابدا شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يونيو 2010)

اعتذر عن الاخطاء فى الكتابة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا سعيد ع مرورك

ومفيش اي مشكله للاعتذار

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 يونيو 2010)

اخي مايكل

توضيحات مهمة جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 يونيو 2010)

*شكرا استاذ كليم ع مرورك


وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------

